# Pronunciation of....



## JM (Jul 24, 2009)

Karamazov!
Pronunciation of karamazov - pronounce karamazov correctly in English.

Great link, pass it on.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, well it pronounces some words all dorked up:

Pronunciation of tomatoes - pronounce tomatoes correctly in English.


----------



## JM (Jul 24, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Yeah, well it pronounces some words all dorked up:
> 
> Pronunciation of tomatoes - pronounce tomatoes correctly in English.



That it does, that it does...but my pronunciation is far worse!


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 24, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Yeah, well it pronounces some words all dorked up:
> 
> Pronunciation of tomatoes - pronounce tomatoes correctly in English.



In that case I think it needs an American option. That's exactly how everyone I know says "tomatoes" and I'm definitely English. I'm sorry you Americans are not catered for on the site.

-----Added 7/24/2009 at 11:58:32 EST-----



JM said:


> Karamazov!
> Pronunciation of karamazov - pronounce karamazov correctly in English.
> 
> Great link, pass it on.



Is it a joke? That's not how you say Karamazov. In Russian the stress is on the penultimate syllable.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 24, 2009)

Rats! My mother and I have been bickering for years about "mauve clematis". 

Well, even though she is correct, it still sounds weird. People won't know what you are talking about if you pronounce it properly.


----------



## Tripel (Jul 24, 2009)

Great site. I'm amused by the way the English pronounce certain words (and I'm not suggesting they say it wrong--it is _English_ after all)

Some of my favorites:
Basil
Forehead
Extraordinary
Premier
Harass
Banana
Schedule
Glacier
Advertisement
Patronize
Nissan (the car)


----------



## JM (Jul 24, 2009)

dr_parsley said:


> Is it a joke? That's not how you say Karamazov. In Russian the stress is on the penultimate syllable.



It wasn't meant to be.  I thought it was correct until I re-read "correctly in English" in the link. It could very well be incorrect in Russian.

How do you pronounce "Karamazov?" - Literature Network Forums


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 24, 2009)

re'naissance v. renais'sance
No matter how it's pronounced everybody knows the subject one is addressing.


----------

